# To sleeve or not to sleeve



## albin79 (Oct 23, 2014)

The numbers matching 400 engine for my car is gone but I do have a code/year correct block I could rebuild. The problem is the block would need at least one if not two or three sleeves as it cannot be bored further on those cylinders. My car has a decent running high mile 400 in it from a 69 Catalina but it will need to be replaced down the road. 

My question is whether I should spend the extra money on the current code/year correct block to sleeve it or just rebuild another 400? Will I increase value of the car any with the code/year correct none matching number engine to justify it?

Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sleeving an engine can run as high as $200 per cylinder. The value of the engine is not worth the sleeves only because you have a correct block code/year engine. It is the serial number on the block that identifies it as the original engine, so any way you look at it, it is not a numbers matching car and doesn't really add value. 

That being said, it depends if the engine is worth saving due to availability of another 400 engine. Why not rebuild your current 400 Catalina engine to save the extra costs of sleeving. I'd keep the block as long as you own your car as it could still be used should the day come where you can't easily find a 400 anymore.


----------



## albin79 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the good advice Jim!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm in agreement with Jim, as usual. Excellent advice. The only block I would sleeve would be the original, born-with block.


----------

